
NES Creator Reveals Story Behind That Infamous Flap - nyjah
http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2020/02/nes_creator_reveals_the_shocking_story_behind_that_infamous_flap
======
njames029
Leaving this earlier recording of a similar talk with Masayuki Uemura here:
[https://youtu.be/A53gdHXwxHg?t=2686](https://youtu.be/A53gdHXwxHg?t=2686)

